# GTR Running cost day to day?



## Mega (Jun 7, 2008)

Got to honest guys think i am looking more @ Zed 370.....but i do wonder what sort of costs are involed day to day?
Mike


----------



## Greg S. (Oct 18, 2008)

Not sure how you'd compute this. But here's one metric...

My SoCal dealer quoted me $9800 for the Premium Gold Maintenance program. I think it was for 5 years/50K miles. All in service, all fluids, all labor, loaner, road hazard. Can't recall if it coverage brakes. (The full coverage is avail on the internets somewhere.)

Anyway, all the Maintenance program is is a pre-payment. My dealer swears the $9800 is pretty much break-even for him.

That comes out to about $2000 per year strictly for service. 

You'll have to do your own math to get this down to daily costs.

The car can be expensive to run, and really expensive if you break things. That said, I have no regrets.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

You only live once..........you will always look at the 370 and think......................"It aint no GTR!!"

Running costs with any high performance car is always going to be more than normal...........don't let that factor talk yourself out of getting one if you really want one.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Greg S. said:


> Not sure how you'd compute this. But here's one metric...
> 
> My SoCal dealer quoted me $9800 for the Premium Gold Maintenance program. I think it was for 5 years/50K miles. All in service, all fluids, all labor, loaner, road hazard. Can't recall if it coverage brakes. (The full coverage is avail on the internets somewhere.)
> 
> ...


In my opinion, that Gold Maintenance package _should be the warranty that is included with the car from the very beginning. You should not have to pay extra for that._

In essence, you're not paying for a waranty inasmuch as you're buying extra car insurance. That is in essence what it is. It's not a warranty.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Dealer only breaking even. Blx!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

4.3 miles to the litre

but each mile has a smile

R


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> 4.3 miles to the litre
> 
> but each mile has a smile
> 
> R


I was a little concerned about the running costs, but this is no worse than my Evo which will do about 18-20mpg.

Anyone coming from a 1.2 Corsa I can being unhappy about it though!


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

Am I right in saying that 4.3 miles per litre is approx 20mpg?

If so, then that's not quite as bad as I thought. Robbie - is that a combined average (town+spirited+motorway)? What do you think would be the best mpg on a long run?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thats what the dash is saying

it had a long run in to Le Mans so its slowly dropping 4.4 -> 4.3 for 5.5K miles

Mixed stuff mainly runs so not so much town stuff

R


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

i think the high running costs are mostly due to the cost of parts and servicing....tyres, brake pads, etc. there is a thread about parts prices in the U.S.A. and they are not cheap....my guess is they will not be cheap here either


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe that Nissan UK are about to announce service intervals and prices in the next few weeks together with UK warranty statements. I would be very interested to see the price structure.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

axolotl said:


> i think the high running costs are mostly due to the cost of parts and servicing....tyres, brake pads, etc. there is a thread about parts prices in the U.S.A. and they are not cheap....my guess is they will not be cheap here either


although I should add that you can't really expect ferrari-beating performance with micra running costs.....although i am hoping to get micra-style reliability which should hopefully minimise the extra surprises after 3 years when the warranty has expired....or for those of you who would have sold your cars by then hopefully it will help the residual values....i would suspect a 60,000 mile R35 has more life left in its engine than a 60,000 mile 430


----------



## Greg S. (Oct 18, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> In my opinion, that Gold Maintenance package _should be the warranty that is included with the car from the very beginning. You should not have to pay extra for that._
> 
> In essence, you're not paying for a waranty inasmuch as you're buying extra car insurance. That is in essence what it is. It's not a warranty.


No argument here.

$9800 USD for the super-duper Maintenance package. Another $4000 (plus or minus $500) for an extended 7 year warranty. That's a lot of money on top of the purchase price.

Plus the car eats tires. I suspect the brakes will need to be done every 18000 miles. Who knows how long the clutches will last?

Maybe I'll just keep the thing garaged and buy myself SmartCar.

Yeah, right.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Greg S. said:


> No argument here.
> 
> $9800 USD for the super-duper Maintenance package. Another $4000 (plus or minus $500) for an extended 7 year warranty. That's a lot of money on top of the purchase price.
> 
> ...


they should just call it 'maintenance insurance" and stop calling it a warranty.


----------

